# My Feathered Children



## Martha (Feb 14, 2011)

Hamlet and Elizabeth.


----------



## WereAllMadHere (Jan 24, 2011)

They are very beautiful tiels!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

They are adorable


----------



## Martha (Feb 14, 2011)

When we got them yesterday, the lady said they would get on a stick, but not your finger. Last night, they were both sitting on us and Elizabeth puts her head down for kisses. I was worried they'd be stressed with a change of owners and homes, but they seem to be adjusting better than I ever hoped for.


----------



## WereAllMadHere (Jan 24, 2011)

That's good to hear  sounds like they will be a lot happier in their new home. The last people that owned them just probably didn't take enough time with them everyday.


----------



## Martha (Feb 14, 2011)

She had rescued them and isn't really a bird person. Their original owners had clipped their wings and just butchered them from what she said. Luckily, I have a guy that manages a pet shop who will do it for me because I am not brave enough to attempt it. Going to wait a few days until it is warmer out.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Well they are gorgeous! Good on that lady for saving them. And good on you for adopting them. I love the boys bright face!


----------



## mistty002 (Dec 21, 2007)

Gorgeous! Love their names.


----------



## Martha (Feb 14, 2011)

They were already named when I got them and I didn't want to change their names on them.


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

Good thing they have great names already. They are really pretty. I'm glad they seem to be settling in to their new home already.


----------



## pknight1120 (Feb 9, 2011)

Very pretty birds! Congrats!


----------



## Martha (Feb 14, 2011)

I honestly don't understand how this woman could rescue these birds, foster them, then get rid of them. They are so lovable!


----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

They are beautiful.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

I also love their names


----------



## WereAllMadHere (Jan 24, 2011)

Martha-Cindy was also named before hand so I left it at Cindy.


----------

